
Show HN: Picka – Fuzzy File Finder for OS X, Bash and Zsh - byronl
https://getpicka.com
======
jawngee
I downloaded the trial and gave it a spin.

The indexing is super fast, even when I had it index a 4TB external drive.
Nice.

Can't move the input and it always shows on the second monitor, no matter what
one I am working in.

Not so sure about the fuzzy search. I searched for "tit" but it didn't
prioritize where that clump of letters came in a word, ie I expected words
that began with or contained only those letters to show up first. Instead, the
top results where "Untitled".

Pricing does seem a bit exorbitant. Alfred, which is sort of a competitor,
costs about the same but seemingly does much much more. Fuzzy stuff is great,
but Alfred and, even Spotlight, do a lot more things than search.

Command line stuff looks cool though!

------
sgtpep
Speaking of the open-source alternatives:
[https://github.com/sgtpep/pmenu#alternatives](https://github.com/sgtpep/pmenu#alternatives).
The pmenu ([https://github.com/sgtpep/pmenu](https://github.com/sgtpep/pmenu))
is an alternative, too.

------
oneeyedpigeon
Requires Yosemite, seriously? Why does so much OSX software have an apparently
unnecessary requirement on the very latest revision or two?

~~~
nicky0
There are compelling reasons for developers to require the latest OS versions;
especially for access to the newest APIs.

As a developer myself I'd be interested in your opinion of what's a reasonable
minimum requirement, and why. 10.6? 10.9? I assume you do not expect devs to
support all the way back to 10.0.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
I think there are a lot of factors that go into what makes a 'reasonable
minimum requirement', and since I'm not an OSX developer, I'm not as well
placed as you are to judge all of them. However, as a user, I would certainly
want the following to be considered:

* Install base. Judging by this [1] and some very rough back-of-the-envelope calculations, 10.6 has ~7% of the OSX share, and 10.9 has ~13%. To exclude at least 20% of your market seems unreasonable, to me. It certainly seems unwise if you're in the business of selling a product. Although that's obviously not the whole story; that 20% almost certainly represents less-than-average potential value.

* Nature of the product. Of course, an app that absolutely must use a feature of El Capitan will have to set the requirement there. What on earth is there about a file finder that requires Yosemite, though? This is where your expertise as an app developer can add some value to my opinion: can you guess what APIs we're talking about here, and isn't it possible to program in a backwards-compatible way to avoid them if they're not available? In fact, if we were talking about the web, it would be bordering on unforgivable to fix on a specific release of a specific browser because it supports a specific feature. The Right Way (TM) to do it would be to feature-sniff and act accordingly, not reject use of the application altogether. Isn't that possible in the world of OSX development?

[1] [https://www.netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-
share...](https://www.netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-
share.aspx?qprid=10&qpcustomd=0&qpsp=201&qpnp=2&qptimeframe=M)

------
thealistra
30€? Really? For a file finding spotlight thingy?

~~~
nicky0
What would you say it's worth?

------
nicky0
Just tried this. Really like it,

Superficially, this is a lot like Spotlight, Alfred, LaunchBar etc. However
this is laser focused on one thing - finding files. It is very fast.

I like how it displays the full file path and not just the file name.

The shell aspect ("pi cd" etc.) is brilliant.

The search results are incredibly fast.

------
ViViDboarder
A Multi-platform terminal alternative is fzf.
[https://github.com/junegunn/fzf](https://github.com/junegunn/fzf)

I don't think it caches though.

------
threesixandnine
Get picka. If only you knew what it means in Serbian language. Although it's
not exactly picka but pička....

[https://translate.google.com/#sr/en/pi%C4%8Dka](https://translate.google.com/#sr/en/pi%C4%8Dka)

~~~
MatekCopatek
Yup, pretty much goes for the entire ex Yugoslavia. Someone passed the link
and I thought it's some kind of local dating site.

